# Which play kitchen if money were not too much of an object?



## Jackpackbaby (Oct 9, 2006)

I've seen the pottery barn ones and, though cute, are way too $$$ for me lol. I have about a 400.00 budget (maybe 500.00 if I push). I want a wooden kitchen that has a refrigerator, a dishwasher, an oven/stovetop, and storage space for cups, dishes and flatware. Size is not an issue and I don't want anything small because my DD has those Melissa and Doug baking trays (for the slicing cookies) that need to fit into the oven. I have searched for DAYS and the same ones keep coming up and I feel as though I am going in circles. I don't want the Melissa and Doug one since it got quite bad reviews and I'd prefer to have something that will last lol. Any suggestions are welcome! Thank so much everyone!







:


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

DD has one very similar to this one that my FIL built her (we're so lucky!), and she and all the other kids who come over really enjoy it. And actually, most of the sites that have that kitchen also have a separate fridge, which might still fall within your budget.

She doesn't really miss having a real refrigerator or dishwasher... at least she's never mentioned it and her imaginative play with it is quite extended.

My nephew has this one from Target, which is wood in the same way that Ikea stuff is wood. It's really cute and wasn't too tough to put together (I was the one who put it together,







).

I just did a quick google search (wooden play kitchen refrigerator) and brought up this site.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

We have this one which we found at a local furniture store for $100 2 years ago on Black Friday. It's the KidKraft Large kitchen. It had all my must haves - microwave, stove, sink, oven, fridge, wooden, and 4' tall. Any shorter and I felt like it would have gotten outgrown quickly. I wanted this to be something they could play with not just at 2 and 3, but still at 6, 7, and 8 years old. We have the M&D pizza set which fits with room to spare in the oven. They do have a couple of variations, one which has a dishwasher in place of the yellow cupboard door. We store the utensils and plates in the yellow cupboard, the M&D condiment set fits perfectly in the space next to the microwave and the M&D spice set sits on the counter. We store pans in the bottom shelf of the oven, pizza set on the top shelf and all the other food fits in the fridge and/or freezer.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

There's this one which is very pottery barn-esque and also comes in red but I will say it is very small. I have a short 4 year old and would not buy it for her at this age because it would last maybe another year or so.

This is the KidKraft version with the dishwasher. Neither the dishwasher nor the over door pull down like a real one would, instead swing out like a cupboard. My girls have never minded that. They are more irritated that the sink doesn't actually have running water


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

You could buy a couple of pieces of this kitchen set. It is pricey, but it will last forever (like generations!). It is designed for child care centers and preschools and much better made than the PB.


----------



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

This is the kitchen we are working really hard to get our daughter for Christmas this year. I think it is absolutely beautiful. We do not have a lot of space, so we will not be getting the refrigerator, but they would be a very cute set together! I've seen a few sales if you buy the two together, but they are few and far between.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pammysue* 
You could buy a couple of pieces of this kitchen set. It is pricey, but it will last forever (like generations!). It is designed for child care centers and preschools and much better made than the PB.

I have a high chair made by these people and it could withstand a nuclear attack.

Liz


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyDoula* 
This is the kitchen we are working really hard to get our daughter for Christmas this year. I think it is absolutely beautiful. We do not have a lot of space, so we will not be getting the refrigerator, but they would be a very cute set together! I've seen a few sales if you buy the two together, but they are few and far between.

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Really great thread: My FIL is actually a wonderful woodworker so we were going to give him some inspirational photos so he could make our DD one

My favourites already listed here are the Rosie Hippo and Willow Tree versions!

I would have killed for one of these when I was a kid!

There have also been some wicked cool DIY versions floating around blogland lately that I think are just as great:

http://blachindle.wordpress.com/2009.../play-kitchen/

http://mammaamericana.typepad.com/ma...-play-kitchen/

http://weegallery.blogspot.com/2009/...s-present.html


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

We actually have these and love them:

http://www.anatex.com/ProductCart/pc...&idproduct=223

http://www.anatex.com/ProductCart/pc...&idproduct=224

DD uses the freezer as a microwave sometimes (the magnets are the push buttons)

What I like about it: It's tall and spacious. There's a magnetic chalkboard which has been a lot of fun. It's wooden but painted so it's not as boring to me (as much as everyone loves the Camden Rose and Elves and Angel ones, I find them rather dull, but that's just my personal taste).

With that said, I think if I were to do it again, I'd make my own kitchen. It would probably be cheaper and the experience of building one as a family would be fun.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We have this one with a fridge from the same makers.

http://www.threesisterstoys.com/p-70...y-kitchen.aspx

I adore it, it is very well made, wasn't that pricey and will last years and years.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We have this one. Although, we have the older style where the microwave is separate. We also have a dishwasher instead of the shelving unit. There's a washing machine available as well :

http://www.lakeshorelearning.co/seo/...02095847~~.jsp

I didn't pay this much for ours though. I collected most of the pieces individually, on sale or on ebay. It's made by Pin Toy. If you search for it online you'll get a lot of hits for toy retailers in the UK, but Lakeshore Learning and some others do sell it in the US.

What I really like about this kitchen set is :

- it's institutional quality so it's built for heavy use.

- it's designed for older kids. It says for ages 3 to 6, but honestly, I think it's bigger than that (and I see ours getting used until our girls are 7 or 8, 7 year olds take plenty of interest in it when they're around). Pin Toy make a different kitchen for toddlers (Admittedly, this kitchen is not suitable for toddlers).

- all together, there is A LOT of storage for dishes, toys, play food, and other random stuff. This kitchen has been great for toy storage.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

We have this one for DS:

http://www.kidkraft.com/catalog/toys...&itemid=53139A

It looks smaller in that picture than it does here at the house.

We got it for him last Xmas and he loves it!!!! It was the best thing we've gotten for him and he plays in it everyday for extended periods of time.

I think we paid around $180 on ebay with Free Shipping (pay attention to ship rates because the thing weighs a ton).

I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We have a plastic Chicco kitchen which I found on top of a rubbish pile on bin collection day. It has a fridge on one side an oven on the other and a hob and sink on top with cup hooks and plate rack above. It isn't fantastic or special but my girls do something with it every day. Today they were using it as a nurses station to do blood tests on each other!

I would say don't break the bank on something you think looks great because you can probably spend less and your children will still have a lot of fun.


----------



## Pkutniewski (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the homemade yellow one! How about this one? http://katherinemariephotography.com/blog/archives/685

I may have to make one now lol.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pkutniewski* 
love the homemade yellow one! How about this one? http://katherinemariephotography.com/blog/archives/685

i may have to make one now lol.

that is fab!!!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I love ours, we have this, red, wooden, retro one. It's bigger than it looks. It's available on amazon.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm... suddenly I know what the 'little kids' Christmas gift will be. We have limited space, a 1 year old, and a new baby due ANY DAY NOW. I also have a 7 year old DD whose play kitchen we no longer have.

I think I'll ask my husband and my dad to collaborate on a play kitchen for the little kids... they can do whatever tool stuff they want that way.







My big kid can then get her own real baking set.... yay!

Sorry, uncontainable exciement.







:


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been idly shopping for one for my toddler in the last few days-with Chanukah at the beginning of December, and with a new baby due about a week before, it's something I want to decide on earlier rather than later-a friend mentioned Ikea's play kitchen as being very nice-I haven't gone to see it in person, but it's reasonably priced and a good size, based on what I saw on the internet. I think Discount School Supply (discountschoolsupply.com) has a nice selection-we may order one from there once we settle on a budget (which will depend on whether grandparents contribute or not.)


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Definitely this one http://www.discountschoolsupply.com/...ampaign=nextag

My local toy store has it and it fits all the pots/pans and cookie sheets and is super sturdy. I really love it. It's not the one we have, but if I could go back in time it is the one I would get.


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd get this and this


----------



## VocalMinority (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw a wonderful one you can _order_ through Toys R Us that *might* be in your price range. (Sorry, I don't remember exactly how much it is.) It's a little *room* (with no ceiling), so your kid can walk into the center and there are all the basics, including overhead cabinets! If memory serves, it has some sort of breakfast bar, so kids can _of course_ interact with people outside the actual kitchen.

If my husband only had the time to build one like it!!

P.S., Pottery Barn has *great* ideas, but I don't find their materials or workmanship to be appreciably better than what you find in lower-priced stores.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

We have this and love it

http://www.kidkraft.com/toys-and-pla...kitchens/53160


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.camdenrose.com/product/a_...h/31/?catID=99

Camden Rose Simple Hearth.

We loooooooooooove it.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeannine* 
I saw a wonderful one you can _order_ through Toys R Us that *might* be in your price range. (Sorry, I don't remember exactly how much it is.) It's a little *room* (with no ceiling), so your kid can walk into the center and there are all the basics, including overhead cabinets! If memory serves, it has some sort of breakfast bar, so kids can _of course_ interact with people outside the actual kitchen.

If my husband only had the time to build one like it!!

P.S., Pottery Barn has *great* ideas, but I don't find their materials or workmanship to be appreciably better than what you find in lower-priced stores.

My dd has this one at her grandma's house (she actually got it on clearance from TRU for $50--I think it originally sells for $150). It's made by Step2. For a plastic kitchen, it's great, but I still prefer the wooden ones. It's not all that tall so that by age 5 or so (my dd is tall) your child might be too big for it. DD does like it, though, and she loves to climb on top of it. It's actually really well made and attractive, just small. It has an oven, a refrigerator, a microwave, a stove top, a phone, and it comes with pots/pans/utensils and plastic food. The wooden kitchen we have at home is nice and tall, well-made, and beautiful. If money were no object, I'd go with a wooden one (I posted ours earlier in this thread).


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if they're sold anywhere in the US or what it would cost to import them but I love, love, love the kitchens and accessories from Holzkram.

That being said, we have a Pottery Barn retro kitchen and adore it too. We have the sink and the oven but not the fridge. Its very durable and sturdy and will last us a LONG time, I think. The best part is the grandparents helped purchase it and when we got two pieces together there was a bit of a price break. I think it was less than $400?


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

This is my favorite!

http://www.camdenrose.com/product/a_simple_hearth/31/?catID=99


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm.... there's so many cool kitchens here. I wish I had seen them all before I made Augie's. I'm not sure I would have done anything different, but it always helps to see other people's ideas. Anyhow, I used ana-white.com plans and made him this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625671357360/

I spent about $170 on it, but I didn't use several of the pieces I bought, so I could have probably shaved $20 off that at least. It was really fun, though. Plus, I really had my heart set on an orange kitchen.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisa85*
> 
> We have this one which we found at a local furniture store for $100 2 years ago on Black Friday. It's the KidKraft Large kitchen. It had all my must haves - microwave, stove, sink, oven, fridge, wooden, and 4' tall. Any shorter and I felt like it would have gotten outgrown quickly. I wanted this to be something they could play with not just at 2 and 3, but still at 6, 7, and 8 years old. We have the M&D pizza set which fits with room to spare in the oven. They do have a couple of variations, one which has a dishwasher in place of the yellow cupboard door. We store the utensils and plates in the yellow cupboard, the M&D condiment set fits perfectly in the space next to the microwave and the M&D spice set sits on the counter. We store pans in the bottom shelf of the oven, pizza set on the top shelf and all the other food fits in the fridge and/or freezer.


We have this one too, and we're pretty happy with it. We have some m&d food sets, including pizza, and they fit well, and we can also fit a dish set, a box for pans, and even a play cash register for grocery/restaurant play. My tall 5-year-old still plays with it sometimes, and it's a good size for young kids and bigger kids. Note that theres no counter space, so you have to pull up a chair if you want a surface for prep/cutting. I get a little tired of the pastel colors, but I think it comes in neutral white too (we also got ours at deep discount during Christmas sales last year). Have fun!


----------

